# استفسار عن فحص انابيب الحفر



## fantom (20 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني
ارجو ممن لدية الخبرة ان يعينني في استفساري عن كيفية فحص انابيب الحفر المتعرظة الى تاثير حامض h2s خلال عملها في باطن الارض حيث ان لون الانبوب تحول الى اللون الاسود واصبح الانبوب كانة معرض الى شعلة نار بصورة مستمرة وهل يصلح استخدامة مرة اخرى في الحفر ؟
ارجو منكم الرد السريع مع الشكر الجزيل......


----------



## fantom (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني
ارجو ممن لدية الخبرة ان يعينني في استفساري عن كيفية فحص انابيب الحفر المتعرظة الى تاثير حامض h2s خلال عملها في باطن الارض حيث ان لون الانبوب تحول الى اللون الاسود واصبح الانبوب كانة معرض الى شعلة نار بصورة مستمرة وهل يصلح استخدامة مرة اخرى في الحفر ؟
ارجو منكم الرد السريع مع الشكر الجزيل......


----------



## alwancanoon (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن الاستفادة من الكودات التالية لمعرفة مدى صلاحية هذه الانابيب وهي متخصصة لصناعة ومطابقة مواصفات انابيب الحفر ( api 5d ,api rp 7g ,astm sa106) مع تحياتي


----------

